# Heart issue...?



## The trauma queen (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey. 
    So, I have been certified as an EMT for awhile, but I haven't actually worked in the field. I'm getting ready to go back for medic school, and my instructor suggested that I start working EMS to build up my resume. 
     I have been having chest pain and just found out I have ASD (a hole in my heart) ... I will need surgery eventually but for now it's 1.75cm big so I'm okay for awhile. 
        Would this affect my job at all? I'm not sure if all services require a stress test first or not. It causes fatigue, right sided heart enlargement, and CP. Also, should I tell my employer?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, you should tell your employer. When did the doctor say you would need surgery? 1.75cm is rather large (over half an inch). For your own health I would say EMS is a rather bad choice when you do not have a healthy heart.

If you are already getting fatigued what do you think 12 hours of running calls is going to do? Add that to the stressors of EMS. Not a good combo IMO.

Best thing to do is consult your doctor and ask him what your limitations should be.


----------



## The trauma queen (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks.
      The dr wants me to wait and do another echo next year to see if it has grown. So that is a whole year of waiting. I have already done 12, and 24hr shifts. I am working fulltime now just in a different field and I have learned to get used to and push past the fatigue. 
    I was just hoping it wouldn't need to be a factor.



Chewy20 said:


> Yes, you should tell your employer. When did the doctor say you would need surgery? 1.75cm is rather large (over half an inch). For your own health I would say EMS is a rather bad choice when you do not have a healthy heart.
> 
> If you are already getting fatigued what do you think 12 hours of running calls is going to do? Add that to the stressors of EMS. Not a good combo IMO.
> 
> Best thing to do is consult your doctor and ask him what your limitations should be.


The doctor


Chewy20 said:


> Yes, you should tell your employer. When did the doctor say you would need surgery? 1.75cm is rather large (over half an inch). For your own health I would say EMS is a rather bad choice when you do not have a healthy heart.
> 
> If you are already getting fatigued what do you think 12 hours of running calls is going to do? Add that to the stressors of EMS. Not a good combo IMO.
> 
> Best thing to do is consult your doctor and ask him what your limitations should be.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 2, 2015)

Unfortunately your heart is always a factor. Like I said, if your cardiologist thinks you are good to go then take his advice. Also, if the place you are working does not require a physical it will probably not be an issue or ever have to come up.


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Jul 2, 2015)

The truth is- very few occupations stress so many elements of our physical  and psychological fortitude as much as the fire / EMS service.  The desire to do what we love is often stifled by factors we have no control over.  Acceptance of these limitations should not be considered as dreams lost so much as guidance in the direction we need to travel.    I have been in the fire/ EMS field most of my life ( Hot Shot , fireline crew medic, wildland fire engine foreman blahblahblah), and have come to realize that the physical and psychological stresses of our trade can never be fully understood until it's usually too late.  We just lost a young man to a heart attack during a pack test. Chewey20 is spot on with being open regarding informing a potential employer of your limitations.  1.75 IS pretty substantial.  But this field offers so much opportunity in other the less stressful environments that you still have ample opportunity to make a difference where needed.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 3, 2015)

Joey DeMartino said:


> We just lost a young man to a heart attack during a pack test.



Statically speaking heart attacks are the #1 cause of death for firefighters. We would always get a safety brief before a hike about the s/s of a heart attack. For the OP Chewy is absolutely right, if you have a condition that will require surgery thats pretty important information for your employer. As far as working again like Chewy says if your doctor/ cardiologist say that you can handle the stress/ hours of working EMS then by all means work. If they give you a "no go" then I would wait and see what your options are IMO.


----------



## Tim Wagner (Nov 10, 2015)

ASD has many long term effects when the defect is large that is greater than 2cm.


----------

